# Sonic the Hedgehog: Digital-Release des Films deutlich vorgezogen



## AndreLinken (23. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sonic the Hedgehog: Digital-Release des Films deutlich vorgezogen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Sonic the Hedgehog: Digital-Release des Films deutlich vorgezogen*


----------

